# Look Inside the French Palace of Versailles



## Prairie dog (Dec 22, 2020)

Look Inside the French Palace of Versailles​
https://www.farandwide.com/s/versailles-tour-256529544d3f42d1
​


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Dec 22, 2020)

Absolutely magnificent.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 22, 2020)

hollydolly said:


>


It is mind boggling what workman ship in that era!!! (Tools and equipment and laborers)
.
The Palace of Versailles or Château de Versailles was the principal royal residence of France from *1682*, under Louis XIV, until the start of the French Revolution in *1789*, under Louis XVI.


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 22, 2020)

Sadly, never got to spend as much time there as I'd have liked.  The same with the Louvre.  These are places one needs a ton of time to fully  appreciate.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 22, 2020)

A true tale...
Some years ago I was in Paris on business and  along with two colleagues, we went visit the palace of Versailles.
While walking through the 'Hall of Mirrors'  we saw a woman and two teenage girls.  One of my colleagues commented that the girls were very nice and (he assumed) their mother wasn't bad looking either - she had very shapely bottom.

Unfortunately, they were English, and the woman smiled and said, "do you thing my bottom looks nice?" . Much to my colleague's embarrassment, she then walked up to the mirrors and wiggled her bottom for him.   We had a good laugh


----------



## JonDouglas (Feb 7, 2021)

I liked Louis' back yard - so much that I took a picture of it, dreaming what it would be like to ride a bike in the woods back there.  I could could have seen much more of the grounds in the short time I had. 







Other than seeing the fine workmanship in some of the rooms, most of the inside held no interest.  A small cabin by a scenic pond or lake would be more of a luxury to me.  I suppose kings, queens and other garden-variety elite have a big need to impress others with their digs.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 7, 2021)

Ken N Tx said:


> It is mind boggling what workman ship in that era!!! (Tools and equipment and laborers)
> .
> The Palace of Versailles or Château de Versailles was the principal royal residence of France from *1682*, under Louis XIV, until the start of the French Revolution in *1789*, under Louis XVI.


It is staggering, all by hand, stone-by-stone, carving-by-carving, fragment of gold leaf after fragment of gold leaf.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 7, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> I liked Louis' back yard - so much that I took a picture of it, dreaming what it would be like to ride a bike in the woods back there.  I could could have seen much more of the grounds in the short time I had.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The highlight for me is the gardens and garden teahouse at 12:52 in the video.


----------

